# I'm about to order Sony Xperia SP's for my company



## Me76 (May 4, 2013)

Will everyone hate me?

We have used Blackberrys before and out of the 27 mobile users, only 2 said they would mind losing their Blackberrys for work. And that was only because they like the keyboard. 

I have looked at reviews online and the Sony Xperia SP seems to come out ok. Any further advice before I sign the paperwork?

The other option is the Nokia Lumia but it is more expensive.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 4, 2013)

Nokia 3310s all round


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 4, 2013)

If you tried to take away my Blackberry and its lovely QWERTY keypad and replace it with some weird touchscreen thing, I would put together a compelling case for outsourcing your whole business function to an external service provider and get board approval for it before you could say Xperia.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 4, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> If you tried to take away my Blackberry and its lovely QWERTY keypad and replace it with some weird touchscreen thing, I would put together a compelling case for outsourcing your whole business function to an external service provider and get board approval for it before you could say Xperia.


The Sony has a QWERTY keyboard, it is just that it is a virtual one, appearing as an image. If you download one of those swype type keyboards available from Android (e.g. Go Keyboard - it is free), you will increase you productivity massively and give you back the use of your thumbs.

Is the Xperia the one that can be held under a running tap with no harm? That could be handy if your workplace has water flowing around or for going on site during the summer storms.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> If you tried to take away my Blackberry and its lovely QWERTY keypad and replace it with some weird touchscreen thing, I would put together a compelling case for outsourcing your whole business function to an external service provider and get board approval for it before you could say Xperia.


Yeah, because Blackberry is _really_ going places these days, eh?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Yeah, because Blackberry is _really_ going places these days, eh?


 
I don't care what their share price is doing, or what pundits say about their handsets. All I want is buttons. Proper, pressable buttons. Give me a crappy half-kilo generic smartphone with a 30 minute battery life and a counter-intuitive menu system, but with real buttons on it - preferably as many as you get on a real keyboard, and with a good solid thump to them - and I'll be perfectly happy.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I don't care what their share price is doing, or what pundits say about their handsets. All I want is buttons. Proper, pressable buttons.


Because phones with physical keyboards have proved such a massive hit with punters in the past 5 years. Oh wait...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 4, 2013)

Everybody I know who has had a work Blackberry has always been very happy to get rid of it, regardless of keyboard, because they tend to be shit at everything else. Particularly web browsing.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Because phones with physical keyboards have proved such a massive hit with punters in the past 5 years. Oh wait...


 
I realise lots of people like typing things onto imaginary keyboards and Me76 can get them all Xperias. I'm just warning her, in a polite and collegiate way, not to fuck with my Blackberry.

The conflation of what is popular with what is right came up this afternoon, as well. It was plebiscites on hanging and withdrawal from Europe, then. Gunneradt and JHE were following your wisdom of crowds approach.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2013)

Loads of government agencies are abandoning BB for Android and iPhone now. 
http://www.phonearena.com/news/Iris...y-for-Apple-iPhone-and-Android-models_id37698
http://www.gizbot.com/mobile/samsung-mobile/samsung-galaxy-s4-pentagon-us-government-011950.html


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 4, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Everybody I know who has had a work Blackberry has always been very happy to get rid of it, regardless of keyboard, because they tend to be shit at everything else. Particularly web browsing.


 
But that's why one has a tablet and a PC. Telephones are for firing off emails and texts peripatetically.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I realise lots of people like typing things onto imaginary keyboards and Me76 can get them all Xperias. I'm just warning her, in a polite and collegiate way, not to fuck with my Blackberry.
> 
> The conflation of what is popular with what is right came up this afternoon, as well. It was plebiscites on hanging and withdrawal from Europe, then. Gunneradt and JHE were following your wisdom of crowds approach.


You can get Android phones with QWERTY keyboards.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 4, 2013)

editor said:


> You can get Android phones with QWERTY keyboards.


 
With real, pressable buttons? Sign me up.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2013)

editor said:


> You can get Android phones with QWERTY keyboards.



Can you get any decent ones though? 

Last I remember a big company having a proper go at it was with the desire z.


----------



## equationgirl (May 5, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Everybody I know who has had a work Blackberry has always been very happy to get rid of it, regardless of keyboard, because they tend to be shit at everything else. Particularly web browsing.


Mine is a bit shit for web browsing, definitely.


----------



## Me76 (May 5, 2013)

So is the Experia rubbish though?


----------



## mauvais (May 7, 2013)

I can only comment that the Sony Xperia S was a dreadful phone, universally hated by everyone who used it in our team.

Largely it was down to software issues, unfamiliarity when compared to other Android devices, but possibly underpowered hardware too.

The SP might be much better but I'd be cautious.


----------

